# The JJ well has run dry.



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Just got a message from Dan @ The Tube Store stating that wholesale pricing on certain tubes has changed. A quick visit to the site shows that almost all JJ power tubes are now on back order....and not just there. I went to The Tube Depot in the US and it looks to be the same. Anyone heard anything regarding supply issues with JJ?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hell... me that needed to order a whole bunch !!!  

Still have a stash of electro harmonics a least.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

CE Distribution lists GZ34/5AR4's as back-ordered along with 12AX7S and 6SN7. Everything else seems to be business as usual, but if you need quantity, I'd get on it.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

uh oh... Thanks for the heads-up as I should replenish my 6V6 reserves (in the faint hope that gigs may appear later this year.)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

WCGill said:


> CE Distribution lists GZ34/5AR4's as back-ordered along with 12AX7S and 6SN7. Everything else seems to be business as usual, but if you need quantity, I'd get on it.


Yup, can't afford not to.


----------

